# does this work?



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Deluxe+My+First+Home+Multi+Floor+X+Lg+-I-45160237-I-.aspx
I havent been able to find the right cage and I wanted to know if the bars on this cage were too big


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

The only thing I would be concern about is the spacing between the bars and how big your ratty is. Im sure that cage would be just fine with a fully grown rat but not for a baby cuz they would be able to slip through. My cage has one inch spacings, but my two boys are pretty big.


----------



## rcropper (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen those at pet stores - should be fine except for really small baby's. Frankly though, if you have any abilities with tools you should be able to construct a much nicer cage for cheaper.

Rick


----------



## angelallwayz (Jan 30, 2007)

The bars on the cage i bought for my rats when i first got them had widely spaced bars so i just put chicken wire around the cage ontil they are big enough not to slip through the bars.


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

if they can put their head and their are going to follow


----------

